# Nice Merckx On The Bay



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

This is not mine, but I have seen this bike in person. The owner told me that this was a keeper, but priorities change, and now a bargain is presented to all of us (who fit it).

I can attest that the bike is stunning, and handles like a dream. Someone please buy it, so it stays in the family. FWIW, you can still use the Live.com/Bing.com cashback on it and get an even better deal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...ikes?hash=item45edd6f63b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> This is not mine, but I have seen this bike in person. The owner told me that this was a keeper, but priorities change, and now a bargain is presented to all of us (who fit it).
> 
> I can attest that the bike is stunning, and handles like a dream. Someone please buy it, so it stays in the family. FWIW, you can still use the Live.com/Bing.com cashback on it and get an even better deal.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...ikes?hash=item45edd6f63b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I have ridden it, with Campy gruppo, yeah rides as good as it looks. Pix do not do it justice.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Why can't I have taller friends??

Love the color but I'd need an 800mm seatpost and an adjustable stem pointed vertically to even ride it. 

Somebody hop on this deal......totally unique, classic frame!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Why can't I have taller friends??
> 
> Love the color but I'd need an 800mm seatpost and an adjustable stem pointed vertically to even ride it.
> 
> Somebody hop on this deal......totally unique, classic frame!


I volunteer for the sawing, Zmud is good at putting stuff together again....

b21


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

I knew before even opening this thread it would be the Eddy I found only an hour or so ago! And what do you know, here it is.


Would someone who happens to be 6'1" fit on this?

As my Look has a 565mm effective tt and my CAAD9 has a 560mm tt. I didn't like my BMC that has a 579mm tt - and as a result am selling it. So wondering if 570mm would still be a comfortable enough fit...


I also emailed the vendor, as I don't want to have to declare bankruptcy just to pay for the shipping to Oz.

I really, really like this frame and would love to own it.


Edit: also what is that about the Live.com/Bing.com cashback? And why oh why has this bike only got 800km or so on it???


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Tinea Pedis said:


> I knew before even opening this thread it would be the Eddy I found only an hour or so ago! And what do you know, here it is.
> 
> 
> Would someone who happens to be 6'1" fit on this?
> ...


I don't think the cashback works outside of the US.

The bike only has 800km on it because the owner has toomanybikes.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Would someone who happens to be 6'1" fit on this?
> 
> As my Look has a 565mm effective tt and my CAAD9 has a 560mm tt. I didn't like my BMC that has a 579mm tt - and as a result am selling it. So wondering if 570mm would still be a comfortable enough fit...
> 
> ...


Always difficult to make generalizations on fit, but a normally built 6'1" person should find this bike would fit to slightly small possibly in the seat tube (i.e. show a bit more of seatpost). If your sweet spot is 56.0 to 56.5 cm in tt, you should be able to get to a comfortable fit and a good set up with a slightly shorter quill stem. You don't state what size your bikes are, I am just under 6 ft and find a 56 st is as small as I want to go,but I have done a short ride on this bike and I know that fit for me would be no problem. Also know that the "vendor" treats his bikes like his kids, and he treats his kids very well.

honestly I don't understand why someone hasnt hit the BIN. It's 9.75/10 on condition, I think it's one of the prettiest Merckx SLX that I have seen, and I have owned several. Maybe knowing the seller gives mo confidence that others don't have, maybe some people don't like pink (I owned a Telekom Merckx and Merckx pink RULES!), You'd think we are in recession or something....

b21


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> I volunteer for the sawing, Zmud is good at putting stuff together again....
> 
> b21


Wait, can zmud put the bike back together for me? I need friends who ride smaller bikes  . If this were a 53cm.. :cryin: hope it ends up in a good home.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

The only "reason" I haven't already purchased this frameset is our remodeling project slated to begin in January. My incredibly tolerant spouse has asked me purchase vicariously for friends, but not for "me" until all is back under control on the home front. That is a beautiful, very unique frame, and I bet it rides soooo nicely. The price seems very reasonable considering one would receive an essentially new frameset for little more than a new Surly!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> Always difficult to make generalizations on fit, but a normally built 6'1" person should find this bike would fit to slightly small possibly in the seat tube (i.e. show a bit more of seatpost). If your sweet spot is 56.0 to 56.5 cm in tt, you should be able to get to a comfortable fit and a good set up with a slightly shorter quill stem. You don't state what size your bikes are, I am just under 6 ft and find a 56 st is as small as I want to go,but I have done a short ride on this bike and I know that fit for me would be no problem. Also know that the "vendor" treats his bikes like his kids, and he treats his kids very well.
> 
> honestly I don't understand why someone hasnt hit the BIN. It's 9.75/10 on condition, I think it's one of the prettiest Merckx SLX that I have seen, and I have owned several. Maybe knowing the seller gives mo confidence that others don't have, maybe some people don't like pink (I owned a Telekom Merckx and Merckx pink RULES!), You'd think we are in recession or something....
> 
> b21


I don't honestly think it would be too small. And my CAAD9 is a size 56 and the Look is an XL.

I would hit the BIN if the person actually answered my emails and knew who much postage would set me back to Oz! The postage calculator says $107 USD which i would be prepared to pay. Yet he states to contact him if you're from OS before buying it so that postage can worked out.

So I'm a little confused and waiting for a reply...


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah screw it.

I just bought it.

We can work out the shipping from this point. I'd rather not miss out on it!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Tinea Pedis,

Congratulations! Based on the recommendations, it sounds like you made a great choice.

Please provide follow-up on the build and a thorough ride report - I have to live vicariously through everyone elses projects until I can get everything together for one myself.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Ah screw it.
> 
> I just bought it.
> 
> We can work out the shipping from this point. I'd rather not miss out on it!


Congrats. TP the seller is a frequent visitor to RBR, known to most.. He was busy eating ice cream and chocolate sauce apparently. You will have no problem dealing with him. It would help of course, if you speak Canadian. I predict you will pull this sucker from the box and have a grin from ear to ear.

b21


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

For the record.






It was very good ice cream. Very good ice cream. And I don't normally like ice cream.





The buyer and I have connected.

I was out riding my bike today.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Ah screw it.
> 
> I just bought it.
> 
> We can work out the shipping from this point. I'd rather not miss out on it!


That's the attitude! :thumbsup: 

Congratulations, and I hope you enjoy the frame!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> For the record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I luv happy endings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Also,

for the record.

As to the 800 km.

At the time that I built this bike, it was the 6th fully built Merckx in my garage, and it was the 16th fully rideable bike in my garage.

It is a wonder it has 800 km on it.

I bought it NOS from a seller in Germany.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Also,
> 
> for the record.
> 
> ...


Yes i believe that Zmud addressed that by saying the owner had, um, toomanybikes. And it's a wonder you could fit it all in your garage. But that was then....and now sadly, except for a few Strongs, a Peg, some De Rosas and a few other assorted flotsam and jetsam, there is but Emptiness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> Yes i believe that Zmud addressed that by saying the owner had, um, toomanybikes. And it's a wonder you could fit it all in your garage. But that was then....and now sadly, except for a few Strongs, a Peg, some De Rosas and a few other assorted flotsam and jetsam, there is but Emptiness.




In fact, it fairly echoes in there.

Sad really.


Quite sad.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

toomany - that's...errrr....quite a list...

But I still don't understand the username...

 


Also it's 100% my fault for not checking my Hotmail and relying on flea bay to pass on toomany's reply to me about the shipping. 
So once a way around Aussie post is figured out hopefully the journey will begin!


I will certainly keep all you chaps in the loop on what transpires in regards to the build. I have a few ideas on what to put on it....but they're all very much open to negotiation. 

I love my Malibu surf board so the desire for another classic in my other passtime was getting a little too strong. Luckily this amazing bike popped up! And the best part....the missus saw it and was "ooooh! You need to get that frame!!!"
Guess there are more than a few advantages to having a partner that cycles too 


Oh and toomany - that Coppi and Strong are unreal! (not that the rest aren't very, very nice as well mind)


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> toomany - that's...errrr....quite a list...
> 
> But I still don't understand the username...
> 
> ...


1. FWIW, Any shimano gruppo with lots of carbon fiber would be Toomany's vote.
2. Clone her.
3. Um, which Strong? He has three. At least last time i counted.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

1.) It'll be Campag....at least I think it will...

2.) :lol: she's a rare one that's for sure.

3.) ??!! Wow! I only saw one on the blog. He has THREE of them!  But...but...but...that's like...not fair 
Bah, what am I saying. I'd do the same. More power to anyone like Toomany who can manage to get that many bikes in the stable.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Luckily this amazing bike popped up! And the best part....the missus saw it and was "ooooh! You need to get that frame!!!"


Does she have any sisters who are single?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Tinea Pedis said:


> 1.) It'll be Campag....at least I think it will...
> 
> 2.) :lol: she's a rare one that's for sure.
> 
> ...


He does ( admitted sheepishly)

On the first page of the bike pics, the two bikes on either side of the Coppi are both Strong's. They are in fact, apart from the paint, carbon copies. They are what Carl refers to as "Dirt Road" bikes.

Lots of room for big tires for gravel cruising.

The third is on the second page of the bikes and is the last bike shown. It is a flat out race bike and was one of the show bikes for NAHBS this year.

A bit of overkill, I admit.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Just to update guys - frame arrived safe and sound, thank you toomanybikes.

And the pic's certainly did not do it justice. Just incredible - especially given its age.

I'll get some pic's taken soon and pop em up!


----------

